# Applications Hello Kitty pour Iphone / Ipod Touch



## MechanteCerise (15 Juin 2009)

Hello,

Je risque de me faire huer par la gente masculine mais je prends le risque 

J'ai testé les 3 nouvelles applis Hello Kitty disponibles sur l'App Store depuis le 12 Juin 2009.

Mon compte rendu :

*Hello Kitty Camera* (2,39EUR)
Je viens de tester l'application Iphone / Ipod Touch *Hello Kitty Camera* et j'avoue être un peu déçue. En effet, on ne peut pas positionner nous-même le masque (par exemple le chapeau) comme la plupart des applications photos sur Iphone / Ipod Touch ou d'un glissement de doigt, on parfait le résultat. En gros, il faut faire une dizaine de photographies avant d'arriver au bon résultat, la manuvre s'avérant encore plus difficile lorsqu'on est deux sur la photo. Dommage également, on ne peut pas choisir le masque que l'on souhaite : on prend une photo, hop une petite détection et le logiciel met ce qu'il veut. J'espère qu'ils penseront à cela dans les prochaines mises à jour. 

*iHello Kitty Tokyo* (2,39EUR)
Le test de l'application *iHello Kitty Tokyo* est désastreux tant ce "jeu" n'a aucune utilité : vous habillez Hello Kitty comme vous le souhaitez dans le lieu de votre choix et quand vous faîtes glissez votre doigt sur elle, elle saute en s'écriant "OH OH OH" ou "JUMP YAHOO". L'application ne coûte que 2,39EUR mais c'est beaucoup trop cher pour ça. Peut-être amusant quand on a 8 ans mais vraiment pas à 28 ^^

* Hello Kitty 35th Anniversary* (Free)
Regrettable que ce soit en japonais, ils auraient pu penser à une version anglaise - donc mondiale - comme les deux autres applications. En revanche, très sympathique puisqu'on y retrouve les news, le profil de Hello Kitty avec le portrait de sa famille et ami(e)s, le museum avec "*Design Collection*" et un lien direct vers le blog de Yuko Yamaguchi. C'est gratuit donc vous ne prenez aucun risque. 

 Les applications Iphone / Ipod Touch iHello Kitty sont téléchargeables sur le site officiel de l'éditeur *Aitia* ou directement depuis l'icône App Store sur votre appareil.		

*Vidéo*
J'ai fais une petite preview en vidéo pour les curieux : *http://tinyurl.com/mre7a2*

:bebe:


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2009)

Super, merci pour ce teste, ça vaut le coup de charger l'application gratuite, mais pas les autres en gros


----------



## MechanteCerise (15 Juin 2009)

Oui pour l'instant cela n'est pas d'une grande utilité.

Bon en même temps plus ça sert à rien mieux c'est : j'ai l'application Coussin Péteur sur mon Iphone


----------



## Le docteur (4 Juillet 2009)

Je vais sans doute le faire huer parles geekettes, mais c'est quoi Hello Kitty?
Le coussin péteur malheureusement c'est bon : je vois très bien ce que c'est.


----------



## twinworld (6 Juillet 2009)

MechanteCerise a dit:


> *iHello Kitty Tokyo* (2,39EUR)
> Le test de l'application *iHello Kitty Tokyo* est désastreux tant ce "jeu" n'a aucune utilité : vous habillez Hello Kitty comme vous le souhaitez dans le lieu de votre choix et quand vous faîtes glissez votre doigt sur elle, elle saute en s'écriant "OH OH OH" ou "JUMP YAHOO". L'application ne coûte que 2,39EUR mais c'est beaucoup trop cher pour ça. Peut-être amusant quand on a 8 ans mais vraiment pas à 28 ^^


on peut pas ensuite sauvegarder ses plus belles réussites vestimentaires et les partager avec les autres utilisateurs de l'appli ? ça serait chouette !


----------

